# Taking a break



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't just want to up and leave, b/c there are people here that mean something to me. A LOT of something.

The s**t has hit the fan in our lives. With my MIL's cancer..and my SO's sister nutting out to the point of a breakdown, his brother berating anyone within listening distance (he's afraid too)...the incredible demands being placed on both of us right now...

My oldest daughter's shenanigans with another man, and her husband being on the verge of a breakdown..and repeated pleadings for me to intervene daily...

My youngest daughter's mental illness out of control, b/c she went to one therapy session after her rape, and refuses her meds now...she's homeless in a shack (literally) and refuses to come home...

It goes on and on and on....I'm losing my ability to be empathetic..sympathetic...hell, I can't even carry on a decent conversation right now. 

This has been my one haven, and I'm risking that as well. So I'm going to take a break. For my offenses, I sincerely apologize.

To those of you who are struggling, keep up the fight! Once I get my own house in order (if that ever happens, and right now I am doubting even that)..I'll be back. I hold sincere affection for many here.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't know if you'll be back to check out your thread, but though I don't know 'you' well I've learned from some of your posts and jeez what a list to have to deal with
Keep strong, don't worry if you can't hold a conversation, I struggle without the load you've got
Good luck & hope you'll be back soon


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You will be missed! Please take care of yourself. I'm really sorry you are going through so much adversity in your life. Prayers and hugs for you!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Take care of yourself MM, and I hope everything can calm down for you and your family. Sending hugs


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

I've read some of the issues you posted and while I can't say I feel your pain, I do feel you sorrow. Best of luck with solving these things or at the very least handling them to satisfaction. Can't say more as that would be lame, so... So long and thanks for all the fish (advice).


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh no! We'll miss you. Check back in when you get a chance. I'll pray for you and your family to get through rough times. Hugs!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

major misfit said:


> I didn't just want to up and leave, b/c there are people here that mean something to me. A LOT of something.
> 
> The s**t has hit the fan in our lives. With my MIL's cancer..and my SO's sister nutting out to the point of a breakdown, his brother berating anyone within listening distance (he's afraid too)...the incredible demands being placed on both of us right now...
> 
> ...


 Understandable. I have been thru alot of this myself. My mom is battling cancer as well as my dad. Major health issues going on with my parents as well as my in-laws.

For some reason everyone seems to think my H and I can handle the load, so it gets shifted to us.

Remember you also need an outlet. Take care of yourself. Come back when you get ready.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Major Misfit, I totally understand and I'm so sorry life is so difficult for you right now. Send me a message if you ever need to chit chat. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------

